# Murray space flite single speed female cruiser, what year is it and  value?



## yrrepo (Sep 9, 2013)

The following links show a Murray space flite, I.D., MOS 21, then another stamp below, 28653. Wondering what year it is and an approximate value? 

http://murrayvintagefemalecruiser.wordpress.com/about/

http://murrayvintagefemalecruiser.wordpress.com/photos-in-hdtv-format/


----------



## LarzBahrs (Sep 16, 2013)

*Murray*

Its late 50's early 60's. Its not going to be much seeing that its missing that tank and a majority of the parts. I wouldnt pay more than 60 for it to be honest.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 16, 2013)

First, these aren't ballon tire bikes and like the previous post indicated missing a bunch of parts. Zero collector value in my opinion. V/r Shawn


----------



## yrrepo (Sep 16, 2013)

LarzBahrs said:


> Its late 50's early 60's. Its not going to be much seeing that its missing that tank and a majority of the parts. I wouldnt pay more than 60 for it to be honest.




Probably right about late 50s to early 60s. This particular model didn't come from the factory with a tank.

Wondering what kind of value for what appears to be the original front tire and tube that actually held air and was ridden on in 2012. Also what looks to be an era authentic, galvanized steel rear baskets. My guess is the rear baskets, tire/tube combo, handlebar/stem, and what looks to be the original hand grips are worth relatively serious $s to collectors looking for original equipment. The tire/tube combo that actually functioned competently might be extremely difficult to acquire outside of this bicycle.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 16, 2013)

I agree with the person above and think $50-60 would be absolute tops. None of those parts on the bike are hard to get and there isn't much demand. Just out of curiosity are you the seller? V/r Shawn


----------



## jd56 (Sep 16, 2013)

MOS.....is 1960....not much in value, even if it had all the correct parts. What was considered a "Budget Priced" bike......not much value in OG tires in my opinion on these Murrays. Rims are another issue...there is some value in these.
...... there just isn't any collector value. Except for the person that has to have the bike.....just my opinion as always 


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yrrepo (Sep 16, 2013)

Yes, i'm trying to sell this mostly original vintage bicycle.


----------

